# What do you do when your being ignored on purpose?



## Ricci (Jan 16, 2008)

Is your attitude like "screw them ..like get over it dude" or "feel kinda sad, cuz hatred and grudges are just plain stupid and childish"

Do your feelings get hurt especially when You want to be friends with everybody ?


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 16, 2008)

This is funny to me because I'm going through this now. My bf's sister is a wack job... who tries to be in a competition with my bf and I. We both have one child (well I also have one on the way) and she is soooo competitive about everything with the kids. I have a 21 month old son, and her daughter is 15 months.

Everything I do with my son, she does with her daughter. Everytime their mother (both baby's grandmother) focuses on my son, the bf's sister flips that the grandmother isn't paying attention to her daughter. Honestly, I don't care... but she's taking things to the extreme lately.

She won't really talk to my bf or me... I don't know if it is a jealousy thing or what... but I don't really care anymore. She sent everyone Christmas cards of her daughter we got NOTHING. Oh course I try to be a better person and send her my son's pictures.

On Christmas Day when we got to the bf's parent's house she walked right out and left and wouldn't even look at us. She came back 2 hours later and when she got there my bf and I both said "Hi ::insert name::, Merry Christmas" really loudly and she walked away from both of us. Nothing. She totally ignored us.

I seriously have no clue what we did to her, but like I said I don't care anymore. I've had enough.. I'm done with her, and I'm done being nice.

At times I have the "screw her ..like get over it dude" attitude, and other times I "feel kinda sad, cuz hatred and grudges are just plain stupid and childish" I really think she is acting like a 2 year old. It saddens me not that she doesn't want to be my friend, because quite honestly I hit my breaking point and I've grown to not even be able to stand her. I don't want to be her friend...ever. It saddens me though, that a person could be so immature and hateful and still be a mother.

Sorry for the long post... I've been wanting to post this in the rant/advice thread for a long time now.

Life is too short to surround yourself with negative people. Move on. It is their loss and not yours. Just remember that. That's how I deal with people like that.


----------



## macface (Jan 16, 2008)

When I was in High school lots of girls didn't like me and I used to get my feelings hurt a lot.Now I don't care screw everybody who does not like me.you can't please everybody all the time.

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is funny to me because I'm going through this now. My bf's sister is a wack job... who tries to be in a competition with my bf and I. We both have one child (well I also have one on the way) and she is soooo competitive about everything with the kids. I have a 21 month old son, and her daughter is 15 months. 
Everything I do with my son, she does with her daughter. Everytime their mother (both baby's grandmother) focuses on my son, the bf's sister flips that the grandmother isn't paying attention to her daughter. Honestly, I don't care... but she's taking things to the extreme lately.

She won't really talk to my bf or me... I don't know if it is a jealousy thing or what... but I don't really care anymore. She sent everyone Christmas cards of her daughter we got NOTHING. Oh course I try to be a better person and send her my son's pictures.

On Christmas Day when we got to the bf's parent's house she walked right out and left and wouldn't even look at us. She came back 2 hours later and when she got there my bf and I both said "Hi ::insert name::, Merry Christmas" really loudly and she walked away from both of us. Nothing. She totally ignored us.

I seriously have no clue what we did to her, but like I said I don't care anymore. I've had enough.. I'm done with her, and I'm done being nice.

At times I have the "screw her ..like get over it dude" attitude, and other times I "feel kinda sad, cuz hatred and grudges are just plain stupid and childish" I really think she is acting like a 2 year old. It saddens me not that she doesn't want to be my friend, because quite honestly I hit my breaking point and I've grown to not even be able to stand her. I don't want to be her friend...ever. It saddens me though, that a person could be so immature and hateful and still be a mother.

Sorry for the long post... I've been wanting to post this in the rant/advice thread for a long time now.

Life is too short to surround yourself with negative people. Move on. It is their loss and not yours. Just remember that. That's how I deal with people like that.

I can't stand my sister in law too she has this attitude that has to be everything she says and shes a mom and a teacher.She's29 I'm 24 and According to her I'm the Immature.


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Jan 16, 2008)

You can't be ignored if you aren't trying to make contact with that person.

If I call someone, more than once and they don't call back, I never call again.

So If I feel I'm being ignored , I just leave that person alone.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 16, 2008)

depends on the circumstances

Originally Posted by *PRETTYSECRETS21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can't be ignored if you aren't trying to make contact with that person. 
If I call someone, more than once and they don't call back, I never call again.

So If I feel I'm being ignored , I just leave that person alone.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PRETTYSECRETS21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can't be ignored if you aren't trying to make contact with that person. I know what you mean...for us, well we both bend over backwards to make contact with his sister... so we're just being ignored.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jan 16, 2008)

it hurts my feelings. but i don't let it get to me. anymore, i'm just like well it's their loss..fu*k them....like prettysecrets said, i dont blow up their phone...i just let it go &amp; figure if they want to contact me, they will.


----------



## SewAmazing (Jan 16, 2008)

Give them space, and say a prayer for them and yourself. You never know what burdens folk are carrying. Remember: Hurt people hurt people. Stay positive about everything. Don't do to people what they do to you. That makes you them. Be you!


----------



## graycegrlkc (Jan 19, 2008)

What SewAmazing said is so true - Hurt people hurt people. Just try to stay optimistic, and remember that things always work out in the end!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Jan 19, 2008)

i hate hate hate being ignored. its so....ignorant lol.

i'd rather be told to f*** off than be ignored.

So yeah, i do get kinda mad and go in the huff cos its just so bloody rude.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 19, 2008)

I dont care, i just ignore back. Shows how stupid people are by doing that so i laugh a bit about them instead.


----------



## polaroidscene (Jan 20, 2008)

Im going through this right now some days it hurts other days im like ****kkk it but i think ignoring someone is immature just say what you need to say and be done with it!


----------



## Anthea (Jan 20, 2008)

I am currently being ignored by all my old freinds (cannot discuss it here sorry), I think if they can be that petty I'll just leave them alone and move on. But it hurts, I think about it constantly.


----------

